# Flat Screen in the bathroom?



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

A friend of mine had a busted pipe in his BR & having to do a major renovation. He want's to put a 19" flatscreen on the wall in there (he can run the wires while the walls are down), and is asking me if there would be any problems with it. 

I told him that the humidity might be, but I don't know for sure. What do you guys think? Will it cause any serious problems?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The humidity would certainly shorten the lifespan as some things would very likely start to rust over time.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

They make displays specifically designed for this. You can even get one inside the mirror.


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

Most electronic items have listed somewhere in the myriad of manuals and fine print some handling/storage/usage environmental requirements (temp, humidity, direct sunlight, etc.) or recommendations. Worth taking a look at the supporting documentation to see what the tv in question is capable of.


----------



## jimbodude (Jul 26, 2011)

mechman said:


> They make displays specifically designed for this. You can even get one inside the mirror.


The in-the-mirror TV is awesome. Stayed at a hotel once that had that, and I've wanted one ever since...

There are TV's rated for outdoor use and bathroom use. I would not use a regular old TV, since humidity + electronics ==> Bad times.


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

I think a lot has to do with your venting and the size of the bathroom. If you have a good fan in there (and quiet of course) and the bathroom is large there won't be much humidity. When my brother and his wife built a new house, the most important display for his wife was the bathroom one. We installed that first - a 25" LCD. It has never had any problems (over 2 years now). Also, the display was nothing special. It's just an off-the-shelf Samsung from Costco.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks for the replies guys, I think he is wanting to use s 19" that he already owns. Sounds like mounting it in-wall with a sealed cabnet & a big exhaust fan would be his best route.


----------

